# www.sportsbookinsiders.eu



## Sportsbookinsiders (Dec 29, 2015)

Date and Time: 29/12/2015 16:00 CET
Sport and League: Soccer, Portugal Cup

*Match: Leixoes x Rio Ave 
Pick: Leixoes +0.5 HDCP

Odds: 1.85 / Sbobet*


----------



## Sportsbookinsiders (Dec 30, 2015)

*ACTIVE PICK*

Date and Time: 30/12/2015 17:30 CET
Sport and League: Soccer, Friendly International

*Match: Qatar u23 x Yemen u23
Pick: 2.5 Goals Over

Odds: 1.735 / Pinnacle*


----------



## Sportsbookinsiders (Jan 3, 2016)

FIXED CONNECTION PLAY 1000%!
Date and Time:03/01/201614:30CET

Sport and League: Volleyball,Iran Superleague
*Match:Ardakan Aman x Paykan

Pick:Ardalan Arman +2.5 Sets HDCP

Odds:1.80 / Bet365*


----------

